# Rafter drowns at Lava Island Falls, Deschutes River



## Wounded Knee (Jul 5, 2011)

Two women put in for a sunny float on a hot day in a very small raft, just above the Seventh Mountain Resort, near Bend, Oregon. They had to be very short on experience or they would never have taken a 3-man raft into whitewater. They had to be unaware they were approaching a Class V rapid. Perhaps they mistook the take-out above Lava Island Falls as a put-in. They obviously missed or chose to ignore the the warning signs. One survived; one did not. So very sad for the victim's family.

Deschutes River rafting accident victims identified | News - Home


----------



## Spindrifter (Jul 31, 2012)

Sad story, looks like they tried to pull out above the falls but couldn't get over in the fast currents and were carried over. My prayers are with the family...


----------

